# Winter Sun



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi ladies,

where is good for a bit of winter sun? Liking the idea of a holiday away in December, but not sure where.

Any tips??


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Emirates great in december. We. Lived there before and november-february was just awsome.


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Elka, i will do some research


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

We went to Tenerife in December and it was mid 20's it was brilliant.

Depending on your budget Thailand is another option x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

We went to Tenerife over new year, definitely recommend it. Weather was lovely

Jillyhen


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

We had an amazing cruise in the Carribean last January, little bit breezy leaving Fort Lauderdale but lovely and hot once actually in the Carribean!

Pudding
X


----------

